# Onlineshops Bewertungsthread



## Succer (26. Mai 2007)

Dachte mir mal, dass man allgemein mal einen Thread starten sollte in dem die einzelnen Onlineshops bewertet werden können und man sich so vor dem Kauf informieren kann!
Auslöser ist, dass ich etwas bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen will, aber vorher noch nie etwas von dem Shop gehört habe! Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Dann in diesen Thread!
_
Grundsätzlich gute Erfahrungen habe ich schon mit 
Alternate gemacht (allerdings nicht der billigste) und mit 
Mindfactory!   

Schlechte mit Anekado (ist mittlerweile auch offline!)  _


P.S. Es währe ja nicht schlecht, wenn sich ein Sternie mal der Sache annehmen würde und ähnlich wie im Bewertungsthread eine Liste führen und aktualisieren könnte!   
Dafuer werde ich mal den 2 Post reservieren!


----------



## Succer (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Online-Shops mit positiven Bewertungen *

- 1ashop.at 1 x 
- 3dsupply.de 4x 
- 4U2Play 
- Alternate  42 x  - 5 x  (  Begründung , Begründung 2,  Begründung 3 ,  Begründung 4, Begründung 5)
- aktivat24.de 
- Amazon 69 x  - 1x  (Begründung)
- Atelco 7 x 
- ärzte fan shop 2x 
- Bestseller-Computer.de 4 x  
- bol.de 1 x  1 x  Begründung
- bonprix.de 1 x 
- Caseking 7 x 
- CSL-Computer 2 x 
- Compuland.de 6 x   3x  (Begründung)
- computeruniverse.net 3 x  
- Compito.de 
- conrad  3 x 
- cyber-pirates.org 3x 
- damrotech.com 3x 
- dell.de  1 x  Begründung
- digitec.ch 
- dh-pokale.de  
- dvdlegacy.com 1x  
- druckerzubehoer.de 
- Durmedia.de 2x 
- E-Bug 6 x    2x (Begründung)
- edv-buchversand.de  
- einfach-online.de 
- eintrittsbaender-ds.de 
- electronic partner (EP) 1 x 
- EMP 5 x 
- e-tec2 x 
- etikettenprint.de 
- fixfast.de 
- Frozen-silicon, Watercool 2 x 
- Frozen-Silicon.*ch* 
- Fujitsu-Siemens (RMA)  
- Fun Computer 
- Future-X Shop 
- galeria-kaufhof.de  
- game4game.at 2 x 
- gamesclub1.de 1 x 
- gameware.at 4 x 
- Grey Computer 4x 
- handynow shop 2x 
- Hardwareversand.de 20 x  1 x 
- Home of Hardware (hoh.de) 8 x 
- HPM-Computer 4 x 
- jes-computer.de  
- jesonline.de  
- jpc.de  
- K&M 11 x  
- kotte-zeller.de  
- livingtools.de  
- Mad-moxx 
- Mediaonline.de (Media Markt online) 4 x 
- metalboerse.de  
- microsoft.com  
- Mindfactory (compuland)  33 x 
- Mix Computer  3 x  1 x  
- mp3-player.de 3 x  
- MR Computer(ichbinleise.de) 2 x  
- neckermann.de 1 x  1 x  Begründung
- nilstech.de 
- nordpc 3x 
- NorskIT 6x  & 3 x  ( Begründung ), (Begründung)
- Notebooksbilliger.de 4 x 
- one.de 3x 
- One-Sharp-Knife 
- Okaysoft.de 3 x 
- parfumstore.de 1 x 
- pc-cooling.de 3x 
- pC-Cooling.*ch*  
- pcsilent.de 2x 
- Pearl 2 x  1 x  Begründung
- personello.de 
- perverted-taste.de  
- Pixxass 
- Planet4one.de 1x 
- playcom 1 x 
- playworld.de 1 x 
- powerfit24.de 2 x 
- printerwahnsinn.com 
- Primedirect.ch 
- rebuy.de 
- redcoon 3 x 
- Reichelt 5 x 
- spreadshirt.de 
- shirtalarm.de 
- shop.dtm.at 2 x 
- shop.gamezone.de 
- snogard.de 1x  1x :hop
- Spielegrotte.de 4x 
- T-online-Shop 2x  1 x  Begründung
- taschenkaufhaus.de 1x 
- TINXI 
- Teufel.de 8 x 
- Tronics24.de  
- vibuonline.de 3x  2 x  (Begründung)
- videogamesplus.ca 1 x 
- vv-computer 8x 
- web.Hoh.de   
- winner-computer.de 2x  
- WOM 
- xtreme-cooling.ch 





* Online-Shops mit negativen Bewertungen *

- Anekado 
- comtech.de 
- Conrad Electronics   Begründung

- digitalpear.de 
- 1deins 2x 
- e-bug.at 1 x 
- econdo.de 
- inkpool.de  Begründung
- kmelektronik.de 1x  Begründung
- MBW Computer 1x  Link
- mp3-player.de 2x 
- Neckermann.de 
- one.de 1x  Begründung
- QVC 
- snogard.de 
- speicherkartenland.de 
- Speichershop.ch 
- sunexpress.de 
- techmania.ch 2x  (Begründung)


----------



## fiumpf (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ok, von meiner Seite wären es:

- NorskIT 
Schon oft bestellt aber noch keinen Gewährleistungsfall gehabt.

- Compuland 
Schon oft bestellt und zweimal Reklamationen gehabt -> ist alles super schnell abgewickelt worden.

- Pearl 
Schon oft bestellt aber noch keinen Gewährleistungsfall gehabt.

- Amazon 
Schon oft bestellt aber noch keinen Gewährleistungsfall gehabt.

- Alternate 
Erst einmal bestellt und alles gut gelaufen.


Negative Erfahrungen mit Onlineshops habe ich Gott sei Dank noch nicht gehabt.
*Eingetragen*


----------



## Lennt (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Alternate   1mal bestellt
Amazon   1mal bestellt
Mindfactory    3mal bestellt
Reichelt    1mal bestellt
EMP    2mal bestellt

mehr fallen mir im Moment nicht ein 

Hat schon jemand mit mp3-player.de Erfahrungen gemacht? Scheine echt günstig zu sein...

Übrigens ne super Idee für nen Thread    
*Eingetragen*


----------



## hibbicon (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Lennt am 26.05.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand mit mp3-player.de Erfahrungen gemacht? Scheine echt günstig zu sein...



Ja, die Lieferungen von mir und die meines Bruders haben eeeeeewig gebraucht. Ich glaube, er hat damals ein halbes Jahr auf seinen MP3-Player gewartet und bei mir wars auch nicht besser.
*Eingetragen*


----------



## art90 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ich hab  bei alternate und compuland (=mindfactory) bestellt
verlief alles schnell und problemlos, also


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Alternate* is super. Hab ich schon oft was bestellt und nie probs gehabt.Genauso wie *Amazon*

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Hab noch was hinzuzufuegen!

e-bug   

nordpc   

und, klar auch Amazon  
*Eingetragen*


----------



## Slowfinger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Alternate               
*Eingetragen*


----------



## Terety (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Slowfinger am 28.05.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternate



Kann mich nur anschließen! Lieferung innerhalb 1-2 Tage 

*Eingetragen*

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit www.hardwareversand.de? Ist nähmlich etwas günstiger als Alternate


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

So.. sollte jetzt eingetragen sein


----------



## olstyle (28. Mai 2007)

Wie gut ein Shop ist merkt man meist erst wenn man mal was Reklamieren will. Bei allen Shops wo ich ein einfaches  vergeben habe musste ich noch nie was umtauschen, liefern tun sie eh alle.
Die Bewertungen:
*Alternate*  
*K&M*  
*Atelco*  _bis neutral_(haben mir mal eine ATI 9500Pro mit einer schlechteren 9600Pro ersetzt und wollten da erst noch Geld für) 
*MR Computer*(ichbinleise.de)  
*Amazon*(natürlich)  
*Mindfactory * _neutral_(machen bei Garantiefall wirklich nur das nötigste: Festplatte kaputt; Samsung sagt ich soll sie zum MF schicken die könnten sie dann einreichen; MF schickt sie mir zurück da ich nach über 6 Monaten erst einmal beweisen soll dass ich die Platte nicht selbst kaputt gemacht habe; Samsung gibt mehrer Jahre Garantie... ;wieder bei Samsung gemeldet; sagen Verhalten von MF sei unverständlich lassen sich die Platte von mir schicken und tauschen sie ohne murren um)
mfg Olstyle

*Eingetragen*


----------



## MoS (28. Mai 2007)

Um mal einige noch nicht genannte zu nennen:

*vv-computer*  
Hab bei denen mal eine Graka gekauft, die nach defekt anstandslos umgetauscht wurde, obwohl ich einen anderen Kühler montiert hatte (= normalerweise Garantieverlust).

*Hardwareversand*  
Hab ich auch mal bestellt. Gab keine Probleme mit denen, hatte aber auch noch keine Reklamationsfälle.

*Frozen-silicon, Watercool*  
schon öfters bestellt, gab keine Probleme mit denen, hatte aber auch noch keine Reklamationsfälle.

Ansonsten schon genannt: Alternate, K&M, Mindfactory, Amazon  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				McDrake am 28.05.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So.. sollte jetzt eingetragen sein


Jo, sauber. Danke! Das ganze scheint ja nen bisschen in Schwung zu kommen!


----------



## Freaky22 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Succer am 28.05.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 28.05.2007 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja dafür gibts doch geizhals und co


----------



## Succer (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Freaky22 am 28.05.2007 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 28.05.2007 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir ist die Meinung von Leuten die ich (zumindest rudimentär) kenne aber deutlich wichtiger!


----------



## OBluefireO (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Amazon:*  
Oftmals sehr günstige Preise, superschneller Versand, bei über 30 Bestellungen noch nie Probleme gehabt! 

*Mindfactory:*  
Ebenfalls noch keine Beschwerden

*KM-Elektronik:*  
s.o.

*Caseking:*  
Bisher 3 Bestellungen, ebenfalls alles top
* Eingetragen *


----------



## Avenga (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

alternate(.at)   
schnelle lieferung, alles ok
e-tec.at   
s.o.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sagichnet (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

alternate - 2 mal was gekauft, ohne probleme.  
amazon - mindestens zich millionen mal dort bestellt, einfach nur top 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Hombre3000 am 28.05.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Alternate*    3mal bestellt, 2mal unzufrieden. Noch nie davor hatte ich so einen schlechten Service erlebt.


Kann mich dem leider nur anschließen. Bei 3 von 4 Bestellungen gab es nur Probleme und Ärger mit dem Support. Erneut werde ich da auch ganz sicher nicht bestellen. Es wäre ja gar nicht so schlimm, wenn die Angaben zu Artikeln nicht aktuell wäre, aber das Mindeste wäre es den Käufer bei Lieferproblemen zu benachrichtigen. Doch damit hat der Laden so einige Probleme. Auf Mails wurde bei mir nur sehr verzögert, wenn überhaupt geantwortet (Und es wurde auch das Kontaktformular auf der Seite verwendet). Die Antworten sind dabei äußerst knapp gewesen. Den Telefonsupport kann man zum Großteil leider auch nur als ungenügend abtun. Es gibt / gab (vielleicht hat es sich ja geändert) zwar eine 24-Hotline für Bestellungen, die könnten aber nur - so der Mitarbeiter - zu den Geschäftszeiten auf die Kundendaten zugreifen.  Auch Reklamationen, Umtausch- oder Rückgabeaktionen verliefen bei mir nur extrem schleppend und zäh. Ich will als Kunde da nicht hinterher laufen. 

*Norsk.it* Zum Glück dort selbst nie bestellt, sondern musste nur dem netten Nachbarn, der drei Euro sparen wollte und daher bei Norsk.it bestellte, helfen. Drei Monate Ärger, Stress und weder Geld noch Ware (nach einem Reklamationsfall) zurückbekommen. Bei kleinen Beträgen (waren so um die 30€) gibt man dann auf. Da hat man dann mehr für Telefon & Einschreiben ausgegeben als die Ware wert war. Bei einem Anbieter mit Firmensitz in Norwegen kann man eben nichts / kaum was erreichen, wenn es Probleme gibt. 

*Notebooksbilliger.der* Eigentlich lässt der Name etwas anderes vermuten und die Lagerabholung lässt nicht gerade viel Service vermuten, doch ich war wirklich erstaunt, wie gut es klappt. Die Angaben stimmen, die Lieferung erfolgt umgehend und beim Service hat mich der Laden echt überrascht. Gerade da hatte ich so meine Bedenken. Aber selbst zur stressigen Weihnachtszeit wurden da Reklamationen oder ein Umtausch schnell und problemlos abgewickelt. 

*planet4one.de*: Hab mir dort aktuelle die aktuellen Office und Vista-SSL Versionen bestellt (haben aber auch Hardware im Sortiment) und bin echt erstaunt, wie schnell so eine Bestellung per Vorkasse (Ja, ja macht man ja nicht gern / am Besten gar nicht) ablaufen kann. Insbesondere wenn auch noch ein SSL-Nachweis erforderlich ist. Aber drei Tage später die Ware schon zu haben ist wirklich.  Auch der Support war fix und hat schnell geantwortet.

Zu den andern Shops wie *Amazon.de, Atelco & KM* wurde alles gesagt. Habe da bislang keine Probleme gehabt. 

*Trage es gleich ein*


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (29. Mai 2007)

Amazon: Grundsätzlich   , aber wegen gelegentlich langer wartezeiten nix für leute, die sofort was suchen. 

Alternate:   
Habe das erste mal dort was bestellt und wurde maßlos enttäuscht. Mein Bildschirm war kaputt, ich fragte alternate, was ich tun sollte, und die sagten mir, ich sollte ihn direkt zur Werkstatt schicken (10 € Porto, kein Ersatzgerät).
Ich wartete also auf meinen Bildschirm und nach einem Monat rief ich bei Alternate an, die schickten mich zur Werkstatt (aber gaben mir erst ne Falsche nummer) und die Werkstatt sagte mir, dass das ziemlich lange gedauert hat, da kein Mensch seine Geräte dort hin schickt, sondern sie abholen lässt (wäre auch kostenlos gewesen und ich hätte ein Ersatzgerät gekriegt). Die Zeit verging und nach noch einem Monat rief ich da an (man sagte mit erneut, dass es noch sehr lange dauert, da das Ersatzteil aus Korea eingeflogen werden muss) aber ich sagte denen, dass ich keine Lust mehr auf das Gerät habe und in 5 Tagen das Geld, was ich bezahlt habe, auf meinem Konto haben will. Am Tag drauf rief mich einer von der Firma an und sagte mir, dass das Gerät Abschickbereit sei und ich es innerhalb von 5 Tagen haben könnte. Darauf habe ich mich dann eingelassen....

Letzendlich war es ein Chaos, was für eine sehr große Firma total unseriös ist.

* Eingetragen *


----------



## cytron77 (29. Mai 2007)

*Hardwareversand.de* 
superbillig, schnelle lieferung   
*Amazon*
superschnelle lieferung  

* Eingetragen *


----------



## Zapped (29. Mai 2007)

*Alternate* 2 X was bestellt   
*Mindfactory* 3 X was bestellt   
*Fun Computer* 3 X was bestellt  

* Eingetragen *


----------



## EmmasPapa (29. Mai 2007)

*Alternate *4x bestellt, einmal widerrufen und zurückgeschickt. Alles ohne Probleme  BLITZVERSAND
*Mindfactory* 3x bestellt (3 Notebooks, CPU und Drucker), keine Probleme. Nettes Forum  schneller Versand
*HomeofHardware* 1x bestellt, keine Probleme  schneller Versand
*Amazon* schon diverse Bestellungen, alles super und schnell 
*Mediaonline *(jaja, der Onlineversender vom Mediamarkt) 1x bestellt (Kaffeevollautomat) und absolut keine Probleme, schneller Versand 

*eingetragen*


----------



## pro-gamer (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Amazon    MP3 player ist kaputt gegangen und habe das Geld zurückbekommen. 

E-bug.*at* Als österreicher bei artikeln wo ein Garantiefall vorkommen Kann NICHT zu empfehlen, da der Support extremst langsam ist. Hatte mir MDT ram gekauft die bei geizhals mit der richtigen artikelbezeichnung drinnengestanden sind, und habe die mit der falschen bekommen, die auf meinem board nicht liefen. Kundendienst war extrem langsam, deshalb habe ich sie bei MDT selbst austauschen lassen ein    für MDT und ein neutral bis negativ für e-bug.at


*eingetragen*


----------



## eagle73 (29. Mai 2007)

Amazon    oft bestellt (Hardware, Bücher, Tonträger, Software, HiFi); bisher kein Gewährleistungsfall

Mindfactory    (Hardware); bisher kein Gewährleistungsfall

Reichelt    (Hardware & div. elektronische Komponenten); bisher kein Gewährleistungsfall



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2007)

alle 


Amazon - zigfach bestellt, einwandfrei

Atelco - mehrfach zur abholung in filaile bestellt, war immer schnell da

Alternate - 3 mal bestellt, grafikkarte, RAM, netzteil usw., 4 tage nach vorkasseüberweisng jeweils spätstens da

E-bug - RAM war 3 tage nach überweisung da

Electronic Partner - TVgerät in filiale bestellt, nach 2 tagen abholbereit

Home of Hardware - 3 mal bestellt, ware auch 3-4 tage nach vorkasse da

kmelektronik - in filiale bestellt, schnell da

Mediaonline - notebook bestellt, schnell da und gut verpackt

Mindfactory - 5-6 tage nach überweisung lieferung, einmal storno lief einwandfrei, geld war nach 5 tagen wieder zurück

PC-Cooling - versandkostenfrei ab 50€, flexibel (hatte einmal einen lüfter vergessen => paket wurde zurückgehalten bis meine neue überweisung da war, dann alles abgeschickt)


*eingetragen*


----------



## DoktorX (29. Mai 2007)

Alternate  
1 mal bestellt, alles tip top und schnelle lieferung

EMP  
1 mal bestellt und extrem Lange auf Ware warten müssen (war aber alles an lager)

Speichershop.ch  
1 mal bestellt. hiess auf der HP an lager, war aber nicht so. Habe darauf mehrere Monate gewartet. Dann wars das falsche (aber wegen mir  ), zurück geschickt. geld erst nach ganz langer wartezeit erhalten. hatte es schon abgeschrieben. ETLICHEN andern Kunden ging es genauso...

Frozen-Silicon.ch  

PC-Cooling.ch  

xtreme-cooling.ch  

digitec.ch  

Primedirect.ch 




			
				Herbboy am 29.05.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Cooling - versandkostenfrei ab 50€


wir in der Schweiz haben erst ab 150€ gratis Lieferung >

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (29. Mai 2007)

DoktorX am 29.05.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternate
> 1 mal bestellt, alles tip top und schnelle lieferung
> 
> EMP
> ...



In der Schweiz ist doch alles teuerer ...


----------



## Volcom (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Hardwareversand* 
Einfach klasse shop, schnelle abwicklung, netter service welcher über telefon oder javachat nutzbar ist. klasse. 
sehr freundliches personal.

*alternate*  
auch bei dem bin ich superzufrieden, jedoch werd ich wegen der preise da nichtsmehr kaufen da die schon etwas teuer sind.   

*ebug* 
schnelle lieferung, problemlose abwicklung, nach 2 tagen hatte ich schon meine ware.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Penaut (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Amazon.de


              ....   

Schon sehr viel bestellt. Manchmal auch nur um zu testen wie das Produkt ist und nach dem testen wieder zurück geschiggtr. Imemr Problemlos Geld zurück erhalten.
Bei Garantiefällen anstandsloser Austausch der Ware 

einfach    

*Eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

amazon.de     immer alles perfekt ! mehr kannste dazu nicht sagen ...

pearl.de          trotz relativ langer Lieferzeit alles ok,aber ein Film den ich bestellt hatte , war auf einer PC-Heft DVD,anstatt im schönen Cover,aber egal

shop.gamezone.de    alles gut,wie die Beschreibung,aber die Lieferzeit hab ich schon schneller gesehen,aber ok

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ich muss auch mal ein lob an einen eher unbekannten Internetversandhändler ausprechen.

TINXI 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Antlions (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

gameware.at

alles bestens schon 4 mal bestellt. Top  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Bis zum letzten Male war ich von Alternate immer sehr überzeugt. Aber nach der letzten Aktion bin ich leicht irritiert (Gott sei dank bestell ich immer per Nachname, aber lest selbst):
Bestellung: Ein DVD-Brenner, Vorrat gut bestückt, voraussichtliche Lieferzeit 2-3 Werktage. Es war ein Montag.
Vier Wochen Später noch nix angekommen, weder eine Mail von Alternate noch ein orangfarbener Zettel von der Post.
Weitere vier Wochen Später endlich eine Meldung von Alternate: Die Post konnte das Paket nicht zusenden. Es kam zurück. Nach acht Wochen?? Ungläubwürdig, oder nicht? Sonst gehen die Dinger doch immer nach einer Woche zurück zum Absender. Eigenartig.
 Von daher würde ich sagen: Alternate ist OK, hat aber seine Problemchen.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Juni 2007)

Ist zwar jetzt nicht direkt ein Onlineshop sondern der Hersteller, aber ich finde dass Bewertungen für RMA-Abwicklungen auch in diesen Thread sollten.

Ich musste jetzt den Garantieservice von Targa in Anspruch nehmen.
Wers nicht kennt: Targa ist der "Hardwarelieferant" für LIDL, sowas wie Medion für ALDI.

Auf jeden Fall war mein Monitor nach 2 Jahren defekt. Zwei Tage nach dem Gespräch mit dem Hotlinemitarbeiter kam der Austauschmonitor. Leider war der auch defekt.
Drei weitere Tage später kam dann Monitor Nummer 2 und der funktioniert. Der neue Monitor wurde gebracht und der alte mitgenommen.


Also ein dickes   für Targa!


----------



## Teslatier (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Amazon  (immer top)
K&M  (geil, dass man sich die Ware online bestellt, und dann im Laden abholen kann)
Mix-Computer  (schnell und unkompliziert, guter, freundlicher Support)
Mindfactory  
Alternate 

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.

*eingetragen*


----------



## gamesfan1988 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

hier mal meine erfahrungen:


Amazon  

Vibuonline.de 

Mindfactory 

Alternate 

winner-computer.de 

gameware.at 

Cyber-pirates.org  

EMP 

ärzte fan shop 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Teslatier (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Da fällt mir doch glatt noch was ein. 

One-Sharp-Knife  War bis vor nem halben Jahr noch viiiiel mehr Auswahl, hat dann fast dicht gemacht. Daher ist im Moment so wenig los. Aber der Support ist da super gut. Da kann man sich drauf verlassen, dass seine Mails gelesen und beantwortet werden.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Also, von mir gibt es heute ein    für Home Of Hardware (hoh) 2 Tage per Nachname. Allerdings sind die Versand gebühren nicht von schlechten Eltern, 11€ für Nachname...

und dann noch ein (fast obligatorisches)    für Amazon.de (auch nur 2 Tage)

bzw, es sind nur 1,5 Tage bei beiden, hab Dienstag Abend bestellt und heute angekommen 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## gliderpilot (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Von mir kommt auch noch ein gewaltiges   für Amazon

habe mich letzte Woche angemeldet, 4 Artikel bestellt (2 Bestellungen zu je 2 Artikeln -> Musik), und die Lieferung kam maximal 2 Tage später an. Bezahlung (auf Rechnung) lief ohne Probleme  - mustergültig!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gesteini (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Von mir kommt auch ein    für e-bug.
Sehr schnelle Lieferung innerhalb von 2 Tagen und das sogar unmittelbar vor Weihnachten.
Dazu kommt noch, dass mir bei einem Problem mit einer fehlerhaften Überweisung unkompliziert und ebenfalls sehr fix geholfen wurde. Zumal ich mich "nur" per Kontaktformular bei denen gemeldet hatte.
Weiterhin wurde mir, weil der betreffende Artikel (CPU) nicht lieferbar war, das nächstbessere Modell geschickt.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Ernie123 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur einmal Speicher bei Alternate bestellt und das war   

Ansonsten:

Ca 5-6 mal Reichelt.de   

4-5 mal Amazon.de   

1 mal Teufel.de     etwas lange Lieferzeit, aber das stand auch auf der HP.

jeweils 1  *Eingetragen*


----------



## DeViL_MaN (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Also meien Lieblingsstores sind 

mindfactory http://www.mindfactory.de/
schnell, zuverlässig und 0 Probleme beim Umtausch von irgendwas 
- schon 2 mal board umgetauscht und hat nurn paar Tage gedauert bis ich ein neues bekam, ebenso Sourroundsystem, wo ich das nachfolgermodel zugeschickt bekommen hab

nilstech http://www.nilstech.de/
meistens echt gute Preise und sehr schnell  

frozen-silicon auch top 


negativ: 

- alternate
hatte mal ne Graka da bestellt .. die hatten es...
A versäumt den richtigen Lagerstatus anzugeben (war nämlich NICHT verfügbar)
B hab erst nach dreimaligem Nachfragen (und nach über eine Woche davon erfahren; inkl. dem, dass mein Geld bei denen DOCH endlich eingegangen ist)
C das innerhalb von 3 Wochen net geändert (also den Lagerstatus)
D hab ich geschlagene 3 Wochen auf die Graka warten dürfen...

war noch nie von nem Laden so enttäuscht..

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TheShade (18. Juni 2007)

*Alternate*: 2X bestellt, immer schnell...wie mans kennt   
*e-bug*: 1X bestellt, sehr preiswert und ebenfalls schnell  
*MR Computertechnik(ichbinleise.de)*:2X bestellt, auch shneller Versand 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Avenga (23. Juni 2007)

weil ichs oben gelesen habe:

*gameware.at* kriegt von mir ein   - öfters schon bestellt, immer einwandfrei

*Eingetragen*


----------



## sebi09 (23. Juni 2007)

*Gute Bewertung* 

*Amazon.de* bestell ich oft, nur positiv, schnelle Lieferung

*Hardwareversand.de* da hab ich den größteil meines jetzigen Rechners bestellt und war in 1-2 Tagen da alles top)

*Alternate.de* erst 1x was bestellt, schnelle Lieferung, keine Probleme

*pc-cooling.de* bisher keine Probleme gehabt

*snogard.de* 2x bestellt dabei keine Probleme gehabt, schnelle Lieferung

*Atelco.de* Service ist Gut, und Lieferzeit top, umtausch klappt auch ohne Probleme

*Eingetragen*

*Pearl.de* letzte Bestellung kam erst 1  1/2 Wochen später und dann nicht vollständig


----------



## Zubunapy (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 09.06.2007 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meine erfahrungen:
> 
> 
> ...
> ärzte fan shop


Zustimm.

WOM:    CDs, die andere Läden als nicht mehr lieferbar oder nicht mehr hergestellt deklarieren sind dort zu kriegen.

Ebay: Hier geht alles. Soll kein Scherz sein, ist mein Ernst!

Finger weg von QVC: Mangelhafte Ware zu brauchbaren Preisen.

*Eingetragen* außer ebay weil kein Shop


----------



## sandman2003 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

amazon bekommt direkt 10 mal   

von mir

habe so oft schon bestellt und es ging immer fix und reibungslos per bankeinzug 

caseking.de bekommt auch    von mir--> top preise und top sachen!


mal ne frage zu "hardwareversand.de"

die preise sind ja teilweise hammer, nur ich habe viele bewertungen mit ngeativen aspekten gesehen.

wie siehts denn da aus? 

da stand häufig was von "schlechter umtausch" usw

weil wenn ich dort den Q6600 oder so kaufe und da ist was defekt von werk aus (kann immer passieren) dann soll das auch reibungslos sein alles!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TestDrive (15. Juli 2007)

Also den Onlineshop den ich bevorzuge ist Amazon! 
 
Das ist eigentlcih kein Onlineshop schreib ihn aber trotzdem her und zwar den Geizhals gute Bewertungen über andere Shops usw. hat der ! echt empfehlenswert!  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TobiasHome (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Also Leute, ich empfehle euch, *nicht* im Online-Shop von "Conrad Electronics" einzukaufen!!!     Mit denen gibt's nur Probleme. Bei mir war's so:
Bei meiner ersten Bestellung konnte ich _mehrere_ Gutscheine in _einer_ Bestellung verarbeiten und die bestellte Ware kam auch schon am nächsten Tag an.   
Aber bei der 2. Bestellung (ca. 1 Monat später) gab es mehrere Probleme:
1.) Die Lieferung kam nicht so schnell, sondern 2 Tage nach der Bestellung.  
2.) Ich konnte nur einen Gutschein einsetzen, obwohl ich 2 gültige zu Verfügung hatte  
3.) Das war das Schlimmste: Die haben mir noch 50(!) Überraschungssets zu je 2,99 € draufgedrückt, obwohl ich die nie bestellt hatte! So wurde bei mir aus den ca. 50 € gleich ca. 200 €, inklusive Versandkosten.
Ich habe die komplette Bestellung, die im übrigen aus 7 sehr großen Paketen bestand, abgelehnt. Zum Glück hab ich bei der Bestellung "Zahlung per Nachnahme" ausgewählt! Sonst wären wahrscheinlich unberechtigt 150 € weg, die ich sicherlich nie wieder gesehen hätte!   

P.S.: Das ist sicherlich ein pessimistische Ansichtsweise   
Vielleicht war ja alles nur ein Versehen und ich hab bei der 1. Bestellung verschiedene Neukunden-Boni übersehen  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein dickes   an den Onlineshop *AKTIVAT* Schneller Versand, guter Service   
http://www.aktivat24.de/

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (18. August 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein ganz großes  für *pc-cooling.de*.

Ich habe ein Gehäuse per Vorkasse bestellt. Beim ertsen Überweisen hatte ich einen Zahlendreher drin, das Geld kam zurück.
Trotz der Verzögerung habe ich den zum Zeitpunkt der zweiten Überweisung nicht mehr gültigen Angebotspreis bekommen + ein Tütchen Gummibären + einen Kugelschreiber. Dazu noch sehr netter Telefonkontakt. So schaut guter Service aus!

*Eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

großes    an hardwareversand.de

habe mir vor kurzem eine hd dort bestellt. lief alles einwandfrei - wie immer

*Eingetragen*


----------



## El_Cativo (30. August 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein ganz fettes    an Grey Computer (http://www.greycomputer.de). Hab mir da einen PC rausgelassen. Exzelenter Service und Beratung sowohl online als auch telefonisch, sowohl vor als auch nach dem Kauf und der Lieferung. Keinerlei Probleme beim Versand.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Kreon (7. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein  an hardwareversand.de
Lieferzeit ordentlich (3 Tage nach Geldeingang)
Nur bei dem bestellten Gehäuse waren keine Befestigungsschräubchen für die Laufwerke mit dabei.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## TAPO (8. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ich habe bei bol.de mein IT-Handbuch gekauft, 3 tage nach bestellung war es bei mir in gutem zustand, auch nachdem der Postbote niht sehr pfleglich mit der verpackung umging als er es in unseren Briefkasten stopfte statt zu klingeln

also:
+ für bol.de
- für die Post^^

Mfg Tapo
*Eingetragen*


----------



## ShiZon (10. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Erst war ich von alternate.de enttäuscht, aber so richtig, hier ist meine Begründung, ein klares  .

Die gleiche CPU hatten sie gegen Ende des Monats noch mal reingestellt, da dachte ich mir, probier es noch mal, die CPU bestellt und am Samstag war sie da, von daher  .


----------



## radinger (19. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein   für *play.com*, ich habe dort schon sehr oft bestellt (spiele, dvds, cds) und noch nie probleme gehabt, allerdings nur mit kreditkarte.

ein   für *e-tec.at*, ich habe schon einiges dort gekauft, sehr günstig und schneller versand (die letzten male habe ich die ware allerdings persönlich abgeholt)

und noch ein   für *1ashop.at*, ebenfalls sehr günstig und schneller versand, mein gehäuse hatte ich innerhalb kürzester zeit, obwohl eigentlich eine längere lieferzeit angegeben war
*Eingetragen*


----------



## Gabbo (19. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Amazon* 
hab da letztens DVD Player gekauft und früher mal Schulbücher, ging alles recht fix aber DVD player ist seit diesem Wochenende irgendwie kaputt (geht ständig an aus) .. hat glaub ich was mit der externen Festplatte zutun, weiss nicht.

*EMP* 
schon mehrmals da bestellt und bisher immer zufrieden  

*gameware.at* 

*Hardwareversand* 
Hab da glaub ich mal Webcams bestellt, war zufrieden 

*Mediaonline.de* 
TFT Flatron 1960QT gekauft aber sollte den auch mal zurückschicken/umtauschen weil ein kleines insekt darin verstorben ist und mir jetzt einpaar Pixel klaut   

*Mindfactory* 
Grafikkarte

*Notebooksbilliger.de* 
mein Bruder hat sich da das teure Asus G1 bestellt, auch alles ohne Probleme und schnell

*okaysoft.de* 
immer sehr schnell.  wie kann der hier fehlen? 


*neckermann.de*  
weiss nicht ob das hier passt aber ist ja auch ein onlineshop.
da ging jedenfalls um eine lichterkette, bei der einige lichter nicht leuchteten.. als zurückgeschickt, in der hoffnung ich bekomm ein neues aber bekam erst eins auf anruf, was mir allerdings nochmal verrechnet wurde und für die 1. nicht gutgeschrieben.. bin mir nicht sicher aber ich hab glaub ich noch per email nachgefragt aber mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert, war mir dann auch egal wegen paar Euro und hatte keine lust mehr auf stress
*Eingetragen*


----------



## annon11 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein dickes 
 

an *www.galeria-kaufhof.de*
Habe  den HP w2207 am Donnerstag Abend bestellt.Er wurde am Freitag um 11 abgeschickt und heute war er da.
Man konnte alles einfach abwickeln und wurde immer per Email über Fortschritte informiert.Einfach alles super gelaufen.Der Shop ist super,wenn man bedenkt,dass fast kein anderer den Moni im Moment liefern kann.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Sodala, noch ein paar Bewertungen von mir:

Ein dickes  an
*http://www.vv-computer.de/*

Hab dort 2 Monitore bestellt; sehr günstig, schnelle Lieferung, absolut empfehlenswert.


Auch ein  an
*http://www.winner-computer.de/*

Zwar ist es sehr schwer bei der 0180er-Hotline durchzukommen, aber wenn man es mal geschafft hat erwartet einen ein sehr guter Service, der auch schnell und flexibel Probleme löst.
Hab dort 19 Artikel bestellt; alles passend und fehlerfrei - und vor allem schnell - angekommen.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Dickes    für Alternate. Bestellung am nächsten Abend eingegangen. Super Ware, super Lieferzeit, super Preis.  

*Eingetragen*


----------



## xacccax (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

1 mal ein dickes    an Tronics24, günstig, eine reparatur ging sehr schnell von statten .

  an Alternate... halt gut günstig und... net 

*Eingetragen*


----------



## LowriderRoxx (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Okaysoft*  
Hab dort seit 1990 alle meine Spiele bestellt, sowie früher noch Joysticks und Gamepads - in 17 Jahren nicht ein Problem bei weit über 100 Bestellungen.

*Amazon* 
Bei Kleinkram meines Erachtens eh makellos. 
Nun aber auch mal eine positive Erfahrung mit Großgerät:
LCD bestellt, 32 Zoll. Gehäuse hatte in der linken unteren Ecke ziemlich viel Spiel, also Retour. Zwei Tage nachdem ich mich bei Amazon deshalb gemeldet hatte, hat sich die Spedition wegen einem Termin gemeldet. Wieder zwei Tage später kam jemand von denen vorbei, hat den LCD abgeholt und das Ersatzgerät gleich mitgebracht. Mittlerweile war der Preis für den LCD bei Amazon selbst um 80€ gefallen. Da das Geld noch nicht abgebucht wurde, hatte ich deswegen mal freundlich bei Amazon nachgefragt und obwohl die Rechnung klar den alten Preis aufzeigt, haben sie nur den neuen abgebucht. 
Da zahl ich bei solcher Ware doch freiwillig mehr als bei der Konkurrenz.

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein dickes    an *jesonline.de* Super Verfügbarkeit, super preis super schneller Versand. Neuen Monitor morgens bestellt, abends hat der schon den Shop verlassen... nur leider hat DHL 4 Tage gebraucht den hier her zu karren...

*Eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Und wieder bestellt  :

Ein dickes  an *hardwareversand.de*; suoer-schneller Versand und alles korrekt geliefert

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein fettes    für Amazon. Ab18 bestellt (Res Ev) und ab16 bekommen   Da fehlen ja alle Gags!
Nö, da kaufe ich lieber life und in Farbe als über Amazon

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Crizz7 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

hm mal abgesehen von den ganzen online shops kauf ich eh meistens dort ein wo der preisvergleich mir sagt, das es dort am günstigsten ist.

und ich schaue vorher auf gutscheinseiten wie *tinyprice.de* nach obs nen paar %te gibt um günstiger zu shoppen^^


----------



## eXitus64 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Bestseller-Computer* bekommt ein dickes   . Der Servive war einfach nur perfekt (Post hatte probleme mit der auslieferung des paketes^^)

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein    für livingtools.de

*Eingetragen*


----------



## Chrisomato (23. Oktober 2007)

Grey Computer
ganz klar    

*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (26. Oktober 2007)

Ein fettes    für DVDLEGACY.COM (über Amazon)

*eingetragen*


----------



## ShiZon (31. Oktober 2007)

Ein dickes   an *hardwareversand.de*, meine HDD wurde sauschnell geliefert und die Verpackung fällt sehr ordentlich aus, so wie es eigentlich bei jedem guten Händler sein sollte!  

*eingetragen*


----------



## eXitus64 (15. November 2007)

Ein ganz dickes    an *one.de*. Bei den ersten problemen mit dem versand dacht ich mir, die können nix dafür (verzögerung fast 3wochen^^) doch als sie mir jetzt auch noch ein defektes nb lieferten bei dem die win installation unter bluescreens abbricht ist das faß voll.
Den emailservice kann man auch vergessen. haben auf keiner mail geantwort (mindestens 5geschrieben). Außerdem ist der Telfonservice auch mangelhaft, da die Damen am Telefon keine Ahnung von Hardware haben....

*eingetragen*


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (27. November 2007)

Hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit PC zu tun, aber wer mal Pokale für ein Pokerturnier oder eine LAN-Party kaufen will, ist bei http://www.dh-pokale.de genau richtig. Also sowas gutes habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Die schicken am 9.11. eine Rechnung, ich verraffe das ganze und schaffe es erst, am 21.11. das Geld zu überweisen, frage aber dann dennoch nach, ob die mir das bis Ende November schicken können, von deren Seite kommt kein Jammern sondern pure Freundlichkeit, und heute kommt das Paket mit dem Pokalen. Also sechs Tage nach meiner Überweisung wurden die Pokale bearbeitet, graviert, Sonderwünsche bearbeitet und verschickt, heute ist das gekommen. Einfach ausnahmslos super.  

*eingetragen*


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Dezember 2007)

Ein ganz dickes  *für Alternate* :

PC in Einzelteilen für meinen Bruder (das Geschenk meiner Eltern an ihn) bei denen am 11.12. bestellt, penibel auf Verfügbarkeit geachtet (Lagerstatus bei jedem Teil auf grün) und bis heute noch keine Versandbestätigung.
Mittlerweile 5x angerufen, 5x Mal die exakt gleiche Hinhalte (1. Anruf am 14.12): "Geht morgen raus".

Ansonsten war ich mit Alternate immer sehr zufrieden, aber so geht's halt nicht: Lieber eine negative und definitive Aussage, als diese Hinhalte.
Dann könnte man noch umdisponieren - so gibt's ein langes Gesicht mehr am Heiligabend...

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

~ Amazon  
Schon sehr oft bestellt. Immer zufrieden (Software, Bücher, CD's).

~ Alternate  
Einmal PC zusammenbauen lassen. Einmal CPU bestellt und zurückgeschickt: Geld wurde innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen erstattet.

~ Mindfactory  
Paar mal bestellt. Immer zufrieden.
(Durch werben kann (oder konnte :-o ) man sogar einen 5€ Tankgutschein bekommen)

~ Compuland  
Einmal bestellt: schnelle Lieferung. (zweite Bestellung läuft  )

~ Teufel.de 
Am 18. bestellt und gestern (22.) erhalten. Sehr schnelle Lieferung für einen Direktvertreiber.

~ mp3-player.de  
mp3-Player lieferbar angezeigt. Als nicht geliefert wurde kam nach Anfrage für einen Liefertermin eine Mail, dass er nicht lieferbar sei. Das Geld wurde nach einer weiteren Mail und einiger Wartezeit (weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ist schon etwas länger her) erstattet.




			
				Succer am 26.05.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> - Compuland.de
> 
> - Mindfactory (compuland)  19 x


Wieso steht da hinter Mindfactory in Klammern "compuland"   

*eingetragen*


----------



## Lennt (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein  an Alternate, habe da meine Grafikkarte und mein Mainboard gekauft, Ware war 2 Tage nach Bestellung da.
Den nächsten  gibts für VV-Computer, von denen hab ich meinen Prozessor, meinen RAM und den CPU-Lüfter. Auch hier war die Lieferdauer 2 Tage.
Zusätzlich muss man noch sagen, dass ich am späten Dienstagabend bestellt habe und Donnerstagmorgen waren sie da, also waren es im Prizip nur 1,5 Tage  

Man spart bei VV-Computer übrigens eine Menge Geld, wenn man über Geizhals auf die Seiten der einzelnen Teile geht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## noxious (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Lennt am 23.12.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Man spart bei VV-Computer übrigens eine Menge Geld, wenn man über Geizhals auf die Seiten der einzelnen Teile geht.


Bei Mindfactory bin ich über die Links von hardwareschotte.de gegangen. Die waren am günstigsten.
Da hab ich bestimmt 10-20%  je Teil gespart  
Und bei Mindfactory kann man auch noch versandkostenfrei im "Midnightshopping" bestellen


----------



## schemmi91 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

teufel                           
alternate                     
mp3-player                 
mindfactory                 
hardwareversand     
norskit                         


hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme....
am besten gefällt mir hardwareversand, immer sehr schnelle lieferung und alles gut verpackt und funktionsfähig!

*eingetragen*


----------



## one88 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

amazon   (Über hundert Bestellungen, nie Probleme)
computeruniverse.net   (3 Bestellungen, immer sehr schnell geliefert, sogar ausserhalb Deutschlands, wird MwSt des Bestellungslandes angewandt und in Luxemburg sind das ein paar Prozentchen weniger  )
edv-buchversand.de   
jpc.de   
microsoft.com   (dauerte zwar etwas länger...)

mfG
one

*eingetragen*


----------



## ShiZon (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Noch mal ein dickes  an *hardwareversand.de* hab mir ein Bundle bestellt und die Bestellung ging nach 2 Tagen raus!  Es gab gar keine Komplikationen, einzig und allein DHL haben ihren Arbeitsplatz mit dem heimischen Bett verwechselt! 

*eingetragen*


----------



## algiordino (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein     an *perverted-taste*
http://perverted-taste.de/

gute Preise, unkomplizierte Bestellung, schnelle Lieferung, Ware in top Zustand

*eingetragen*


----------



## marwin756 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein    für *kotte-zeller* ( www.kotte-zeller.de ) .
Verschicken Airsofts und so ne Sachen .
Hab da letzten Montag um ca. 8 Uhr meine Bestellung aufgegeben , n paar Minuten später meinen Ausweis rübergemailt ( Alternachweis ) , und um 
ca.11.30 Uhr hab ich ne Mail gekriegt , das die mein Paket abgeschickt haben .
Das nen ich mal schnell ! Am Mittwoch dann per DHL angekommen , alles in bester Ordnung .

*eingetragen*


----------



## tito74 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

hardwareversand.de   prima preise, fix im liefern 
mindfaktory.de   ebenso fix und alles ok
www.kmelektronik.de   bei süpportfragen oder rückgabe nur durch versand, kann man nicht in einer filiale klären.
www.winner-computer.de    alles top support ging sehr schnell und unkompliziert über die bühne.

*eingetragen*


----------



## Psychodad (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

hardwareversand.de  - Komplett-PC bestellt, alles ohne Probleme - 1x bestellt
amazon.de  - oft bestellt, immer perfekt
mindfactory.de  - große Auswahl, nie Probleme, perfekter Kundenservice, oft bestellt



*eingetragen*


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*Alternate*:  trotz kleinem ärger - war kurz nach weihnachten, da ist das denk mal mal akzeptabel: Graka "auf lager" per nachnahme bestellt, stunden später war die karte nicht mehr auf lager. aber trotz nachnahme war die karte nicht reserviert. glücklicherweise hat alternate dann 4 tage später nachschub bekommen. der lagerbestand "nach außen" blieb bei "rot", aber für mich wurde eine karte versendet und kam einen tag später auch an.


*Atelco (Ladenlokal):* Netzteil für 85€ gekauft, um wegen Boardproblemen zu testen, ob es an meinem alten NT liegt. Dem war nicht so, 2 Tage später Netzteil zurückgebracht und den vollen Kaufpreis ohne Diskussion wiederbekommen. Beim Kauf des Netzeils ist zudem ein Mitarbeiter mit mir beratenderweise nochmal alle Punkte durchgegangen, die das Boardproblem sonst noch verursachen könnten. 

*e-bug*: neutral. keinen ärger oder so, lieferung einwandfrei, aber etwas lahm, was an der vorweihnachtszeit gelegen haben könnte... und "werktag" ist bei denen scheinbar nur Mo-Fr (das sollte man mal ner politesse erzählen  ). die werben nämlich mit "werktags bis 17h bestellt - am gleichen tag versendet". hab samstag 13h per nachnahme bestellt, aber versendet wurde dann sogar erst dienstag. da die hotline Sa um 14h feierabend macht, geh ich davon aus, dass auch der versand ab 14h samstags eingestellt wird... 


*kmelektronik*: da die Lieferzeit eines Artikels sich verschob, hab ich Dienstag nachts storniert und einen anderen Artikel bestellt, das Geld ein paar Minuten später überwiesen. Mittwoch Vormittag Eingang bestätigt, Donnerstag Ware erhalten. Scheck über den Stornobetrag war nach 3 Tagen bei mir.  

ärgerlich, aber kein  wert: beim storno des anderen artikels (vorkasse bereits angekommen) erfuhr ich erst nach der überweisung für den neuen artikel per mail, dass man den betrag des stornierten artikels auch als gutschein für einen einkauf nutzen kann. das hätte ich dann natürlich auch so gemacht. dummerweise musste ich für die storno-schecks (getrennte schecks für ware und porto!) dann noch wegen meines konto-modelles bei meiner bank je 1,20€ bezahlen...


*eingetragen*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Nach jahrelanger durchweg positiver Erfahrung mit E-Bug möchte ich heute mal gegenteiliges Berichten.

Hab mir heute den E8400 bestellt.
Als Tray, was eigentlich nicht meine Lieblingsversion ist, aber besser Tray als gar keinen zu bekommen!

Alles prima, Lieferbar innerhalb von 48 Std.
Schnell das Bestellformular aufgerufen und CPU sowie nen Scythe Kühler eingetragen.
Alles i.O. soweit.
Dann aber der Hammer :
Nach Abschluss des Bestellvorgangs der lapidare Hinweis das die CPU erst am 30.03.08 Lieferbar ist.

So werden aus 48 Std. dann ganz schnell 6 oder 7 Wochen!
Das halte ich für Kundenverdummung, zumal der Preis auch noch viel zu hoch ist!
(Den höheren Preis hätte ich natürlich wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit gern bezahlt!)

Diese Mafiamethoden kenne ich von E-Bug sonst nicht, aber heute haben die in mir einen sehr guten Kunden verloren!

Deshalb meine Bewertung für E-Bug:
* * * 

Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin:
Wegen des "überragenden" E-Mail Feedbacks bei Hardwareversand.de
* * * *
*

*done*


----------



## AndreasMarkert (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Hab nun das erste mal bei *HPM-Computer *bestellt.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Shops werden dort mails sofort, nett und kompetent beantwortet.

Die Hotline geht übers T-Com Festnetz und ist daher auch nicht so ne Abzocke wie bei anderen.

Die Lieferung ist noch nicht eingetroffen aber für den Service gibts vorab schon mal ein dickes:* 

Wenn die Verpackung auch noch so professionell ist, werde ich dort sicher Stammkunde auch wenns etwas teurer ist.

Guter Service hat halt auch seinen Preis und wenn ich nachrechne was mich andere Onlineshops an Telefongebühren und Zeitaufwand gekostet haben ist HPM sogar P/L mäßig absolut empfehlenswert. 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Nachtrag:

Nachdem der E8400 nun bei HPM verfügbar ist, hab ich dort angerufen und versucht den Bestellvorgang für den E8200 rückgängig zu machen, ging leider nicht mehr, weil er schon per DHL unterwegs ist.

Der MEGA-freundliche Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte mir aber das es kein Problem sei, ich solle einfach die Annahme des Pakets verweigern und neu bestellen.
Nach meinem Hinweis das in dem Paket noch andere Sachen sind die ich dringend benötige, meinte er, ich solle dann das Paket annehmen und nur die CPU zurückschicken mit nem kleinen Zettel drin auf dem ich meine Bankverbindung vermerkt ist.
Das ginge allerdings nur wenn ich den Boxed-Karton nicht öffnen würde, weil Sie die CPU sonst nicht mehr als neu verkaufen könnten.
Das war mir zwar schon vorher klar, aber immerhin hat er mich darauf hingewiesen.
Das Geld werde man nach Eingang des Pakets umgehend auf mein Konto überweisen. (Selbstverständlich incl. der Transportkosten)

Also ich finde besser gehts schon fast nicht mehr!* 
*Lob, lob!!!*


*done*


----------



## Succer (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Zwar zögernd, aber ein *  für *handynow shop* (Amazon) Guter versand und alles, aber horrende Versandkosten (5€ pro sendung + 3€ Pro Artikel) Aber dafür war mein Sandisc Cruzer U3 Micro 4GB mit 11€ unschlagbar günstig * 

*done*


----------



## Basti0708 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Was haltet ihr von vv-computer???
http://www.vv-computer.de/shop/browse/30-PC-Komponenten
danke


----------



## Succer (5. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein Fettes *  an Durmedia.de

Verstärker am Samstag Abend bestellt - Problem mit GiroPay Überweisung - Mail hin - Montag neuer GP Link - Mittwoch Paket in der Hand!

*done*


----------



## fiumpf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Wird mal wieder Zeit.....

*Mindfactory:* 
Grafikkarte bestellt, sehr schnell und unkompliziert geliefert.


*one.de:* 
Mein Notebook hab ich jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr. Den Langzeittest hat es bestanden, die Verarbeitung ist super - es passt einfach alles.
Nur der Support lässt zu wünschen übrig; aber trotzdem gibts tolles Notebook für wenig Geld.

*done*


----------



## TAPO (7. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*www.pcsilent.de*
Ich habe ein paar PC-Teile dort bestellt die auch schnell ankamen in guter Verpackung, gut gesichert und ohne Schäden  also* * * 

*done*


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Alternate* 

Grey Computer Cologne * 

Norsk It * 

HPM Computer * 

*done*


----------



## Kreon (13. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein* für Spielegrotte.de

2 Tage Versandzeit inkl. Vorkassenüberweisung, das nenn ich mal fix.

Sehr netter Kundenservice (Antwort in weniger als 2h erhalten und das mehrmals)!

*done*


----------



## fiumpf (18. März 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ein dickes* für
*3dsupply.de* .

Am Samstag 2 T-Shirts bestellt, bezahlt per Lastschrift und heute alles sauber verpackt und schnell angekommen. Top-Shop!



2x* für
*http://www.damrotech.com/*

Superschneller Versand, günstige Preise und top Ware.

*done*


----------



## annon11 (25. März 2008)

Habe mir von Amazon eine schöne externe Platte gekauft,da ist wie eigentlich bei allen bisherigen Einkäufen, alles super verlaufen.Schneller Versand,simple Zahlungsmethode und natürlich super Ware.
Also ein dickes * an *Amazon*

*done*


----------



## Kreon (29. März 2008)

Ein* an Amazon

Tag 1: Drucker bestellt
Tag 2: Drucker angekommen (nach nichtmal 20h und das ohne Expressversand)
Tag 2: Festgestellt, dass der Drucker kaputt ist, noch am gl. Tag zurückgeschickt.
Tag 3: Nachricht von Amazon erhalten, dass Ersatz unterwegs ist, obwohl mein defekter Drucker noch gar nicht bei ihnen angekommen ist.
Tag 4: neuer Drucker erhalten --> alles perfekt! 

Schneller und unkomplizierter geht es wohl kaum!!!

*done*


----------



## marwin756 (4. April 2008)

Ein dickes *  an die Spielegrotte !
Donnerstag nachmittag um 16 Uhr bestellt , Freitag vormittag um 11 Uhr in den Händen gehalten !
Und das ganze ohne Express !!!
Auch die Versandkosten sind lobend zu erwähnen - lediglich 2,50€ . 
Und bei Nachnahme fallen auch nur noch 2€ mehr an . Also 4,50€ .
Dazu noch 2€ für den Postboten .
Das ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz deutlich billiger .
Ausserdem ist alles gut verpackt .

Bin sehr zufrieden ! * 

*done*


----------



## Kreon (15. April 2008)

* an mp3-player.de

nach 2 Tagen wurde die Bestellung vom Shop versendet, leider hat die Post dann nochmal ganze 4 Tage gebraucht.

Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden.

*done*


----------



## barrytrotter (19. April 2008)

*  für alternate.de
blitzschnelle lieferung. keine probleme.
mfg

*done*


----------



## eXitus64 (25. April 2008)

ein *  an *powerfit24.de* 
schneller versand und super ware * 

*done*


----------



## noxious (25. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber
*Teufel* bekommt mal noch ein* ,

Und *Amazon* eigentlich wie immer* 

*done*


----------



## shirib (25. Mai 2008)

Jeweils ein* an *Alternate* und *Amazon*.

*done*


----------



## FX5200-289Mhz (11. Juni 2008)

Mindfactory*  Schneller Versand, günstig...Versand ab 50€ gratis* 
Lustig ist ihr BF 1942 Klebeband* 


Norsk-IT auch Ok...nur der Service soll nich der beste sein...aber noch nich in Anspruch genommen...Versand und Ware war aber auch* 

Dann noch Caseking*  Die waren besonders schnell...per Nachnahme eines Sonntags abend bestellt, Dienstag früh klingelts...* * * 

*done*


----------



## eXitus64 (13. Juni 2008)

1 *  an *Compuland* ...schneller versand (2,5Tage)
und noch 1 *  an *amazon.de*. gestern mittag bestellt, heute früh geliefert...schneller gehts nicht * 

*done*


----------



## modgod (27. Juni 2008)

* 
an Compuland, immer schnelle und gut verpackte Lieferung, sowie schnelle Antworten per Mail.

 
an Compuland für unfreiwillig komischen und übermäßig lahmen Service.
 
an Compuland für freche Antworten und kundenfeindliche Verfahrensweisen.
Wer mehr zu den beiden *  wissen will, kann mir ne pm schreiben, ich verschwende aber freiwillig keinen Gedanken an den Shop mehr.

*done*


----------



## klausis38 (7. Juli 2008)

javascript:emoticon('* '); Ich weiß ja, dass man bei vielen Onlineshops den Service vergessen kann. Leider bin ich mal wieder auf einen hereingefallen: VIBUONLINE 
Erst wurde der mp3-Player erst nach 3 Wochen geliefert, dann viel er nach einem halben Jahr aus (dafür kann VIBU nichts!) und nun warte ich seit über 6 Wochen auf Ersatz. Eine Frechheit finde ich kostenpflichtige Hotlines mit Warteschleifen von über 5 Minuten!! Mails werden dafür vorsichtshalber so gut wie nie beantwortet und dann nur "Bitte Geduld1".
NIE WIEDER VIBUONLINE!!!javascript:emoticon('* ');

*done*


----------



## DoktorX (7. Juli 2008)

techmania.ch

Unfähige Angestellte! Ich habe am 27.6.08 dort zwei Festplatten und Arbeitsspeicher bestellt. Natürlich gleich überwiesen (Kontonummer fing mit 87 an, war von Palmcity.ch). Erstmal am folgenden Monat der Schock: Die Post hat meine Überweisung verschlampt. Geld also nicht raus. In der Auftragsübersicht war auch nichts mehr zu sehen. Also nochmal das Selbe getan. Okey, also hatten die ihr Geld am 1.7.08. Dachte ich zumindest. Am 3.7.08 (23:55 Uhr) erhalte ich dann per Mail eine Zahlungsermahnung. Diese habe ich allerdings erst am darauf folgenden Tag am Mittag gesehen. Ich gucke also nach. Doch, das Geld ist raus. Auch auf das angegeben Konto. Ich überlegte etwas, hatte mich dann dazu entschlossen, die Online Rechnung die der Zahlungsermahnung beigefügt war mal genauer an zu schauen. Ich erstmal WTF, als ich gesehen habe, dass in der Online Rechnung ein anderes Konto (85-[...]) angegeben ist. Nun dachte ich mir, ich schicke denen doch mal eine freundliche Mail, in der ich denen mitteile, dass die mir das falsche Konto gegeben haben. Denen also den Sachverhalt aufgezeigt. Im Anhang war noch ein Screenshot der Überweisung und meine Bestellbestätigung. Ich dachte mir halt noch, vllt machen die das noch am gleichen Tag. War ja immerhin noch ein halber Tag zum arbeiten. Den Rest vom Tag keinen Anruf erhalten, auch keine E-Mail. Am selben Tag habe ich wieder um 23:55 Uhr eine Zahlungsermahnung erhalten. Habe natürlich sofort gemerkt, dass die nicht mal nach geschaut haben. Das tolle dabei ist ja noch, Palmcity gehört da irgendwie zu Techmania. Ein kurzer Blick in deren Kontos hätte ja gereicht. Am Sonntag habe ich wieder eine Zahlunsermahnung erhalten. Mir wurde klar, dass das eine automatische E-Mail ist. Ich dachte mir halt, "Vielleicht schauen die ja am Montag mal nach". Die Zahlungsermahnung habe ich heute erstmal ignoriert. Aber einen Anruf von der Firma oder eine andere E-Mail habe ich nicht erhalten. Natürlich konnte ich nicht mehr Anrufen, bin ja auch erst gegen 19.00 Uhr nach Hause gekommen. Jetzt habe ich eine zweite E-Mail geschriebe, jedoch schon etwas böser. Ich habe denen natürlich aufgezeigt, dass ich im Recht bin. Ich hoffe mal, ich erhalte dann mal meine Ware, denn bezahlt habe ich ja. Wie die dann an ihr Geld kommen ist mir ja egal, die haben mir ja diese Kontonummer gegeben.

Aber auf jeden Fall ein klares* für diesen Online-Shop. War das zweite und Letzte mal, dass ich dort bestellt habe. Das mache ich nicht nochmal mit.

(Es ist natürlich sehr schwach, an 1.5 Tagen nicht mal nachschauen zu können, ob das Geld bei dem Konto XY angekommen ist... -.- )

*done*


----------



## schemmi91 (16. Juli 2008)

so mal ein paar bewertungen von mir:

alternate: * --->immer schnelle lieferung und nie was kaputt gewesen, 1a
mindfactory: * --->wie alternate, einfach immer alles perfekt gewesen
1deins: * --->24std versand, und paket war nach 3 tagen da.
vv-computer: *  --->einwanfreier shop, superschnelle Lieferung (2Tage)
mix computer: * --->nie wieder, nur probleme bei reklamation gehabt
teufel: * ---> alles super geklappt,bis jez auch noch keine probleme

so das wars dann erstmal

*done*


----------



## sagichnet (21. Juli 2008)

> so mal ein paar bewertungen von mir:
> 
> alternate: * --->immer schnelle lieferung und nie was kaputt gewesen, 1a
> mindfactory: * --->wie alternate, einfach immer alles perfekt gewesen
> ...



hardewareversand -> pc für freudnin dort bestellt:  super pc konfigurator + günstiger zusammenbau für 20€. bei anderen shops ist entweder die hardeware teurer(zB alternate) oder man kann nur vorkonfigurierte pc's minimal umändern.
lieferung war relativ fix, hätte aber ruhig einen tag schneller gehen können. support wurde noch nicht benötig.* 

*done*


----------



## bastelstephan (12. August 2008)

nord pc * * noch nie Probleme mit denen, da zähl ich die Einkäufe nicht mehr. Kauf da persönlich ein...

hardwareversand, bisher zweimal bestellt * 

conrad* 

reichelt 

amazon * 

alternate * 

K&M einmal bestellt * 

*done*


----------



## ACM (18. August 2008)

Hab jetzt schon des öfteren bei amzon bestellt und war immer sehr zufrieden -> * 

*done*


----------



## D4rthi (18. August 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Meine Erfahrung:

Alternate *  Sehr gut und schnell, leider nicht der billigste

Norsk-IT: * *  Grafikkarte bestellt, die laut Anzeige in 2 Tagen lieferbar war. Nach zwei Wochen trotz Vorkasse immer noch nichts..... Hab dann mit einem Anwalt gedroht und mein Geld zurückgefordert, was noch mal ne Woche ging

*done*


----------



## sagichnet (22. August 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				D4rthi am 18.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Erfahrung:
> 
> Alternate    Sehr gut und schnell, leider nicht der billigste
> 
> Norsk-IT:     Grafikkarte bestellt, die laut Anzeige in 2 Tagen lieferbar war. Nach zwei Wochen trotz Vorkasse immer noch nichts..... Hab dann mit einem Anwalt gedroht und mein Geld zurückgefordert, was noch mal ne Woche ging



so, habe mir auch einen pc bei hardwareversand bestellt. nix zu meckern, nur das sata kabel am laufwerk haben die vergessen anzuschließen, das habe ich dann aber noch selbst hinbekommen


----------



## Moe910 (23. August 2008)

Hab grad voller Erstaunen festgestellt, dass noch niemand den *T-online-Shop* bewertet hat (t-online-shop.de). Die sind häufig überraschend günstig - ich liebäugele da grad mal wieder mit einem Fernseher - und liefern prompt und zuverlässig. Hab dort mindestens meine Digicam gekauft und bin nicht sicher, ob mein Monitor daher ist. Probleme gabs jedenfalls noch nie. (* )

Einen Mittelmaß-Daumen würde ich für *buch.de* vergeben. Dort darf ich nicht mehr per Lastschrifteinzug bestellen, und das mir, wo ich die Königin der faulen Säue bin... Naja, ein Kunde weniger.  * /* 

Langatmige Erklärung für Interessierte:
Ist auch ein bisschen meine Schuld - ich hatte das Girokonto bzw. die Bank gewechselt und einige Monate später per Lastschrifteinzug bei buch.de bestellt. Weder online noch in der per e-Mail zugeschickten (pro-forma-)Rechnung kann man erkennen, welches Konto meinem Kundenaccount aktuell zugeordnet ist, sonst wär mir das wohl noch aufgefallen. Geschickterweise haben die erst eine ganze Woche nach Auslieferung versucht, die Lastschrift einzuziehen - andere hätten sich gefreut *  - und genau an dem Tag wurde mein altes Konto aufgelöst und der Restbetrag von der Bank auf mein neues Konto überwiesen (natürlich ohne Berücksichtigung der offenen Lastschrift). Als ich noch am gleichen Abend gesehen habe, dass die Lastschrift zurückgeschickt wurde, habe ich sofort eine Mail an buch.de geschrieben. Sehr unfreundliche Antwort (sinngemäß): "Sofort überweisen. Plus 3 Euro für Bankgebühren." Hab ich gemacht. So... und seitdem darf ich nicht mehr per Lastschrifteinzug bestellen. Auf eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass ich bisher ein zuverlässiger Kunde war (nicht meine erste Bestellung) und die 7,95 € *  schneller bei ihnen waren habe als z. B. bei Zahlung auf Rechnung üblich (das darf ich ja auch noch), habe ich keine Antwort bekommen. Deshalb die Negativtendenz.

Furchtbar vermissen tu ich buch.de nicht, dafür gibts ja *amazon* - nur selten die schlechtere Wahl. Hab dort schon ordentlich Euronen gelassen, u. a. für einen Fernseher, der sehr schnell und ärgernisfrei geliefert wurde. * 

*done*


----------



## eXitus64 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

ein ganz dickes *  an CSL-Computer

ich hatte mir ein externes hd gehäuse über ebay bestellt, welches nicht richtig funktionierte. daraufhin schickte mir csl ohne weitere nachfrage, oder einschicken des defekten artikels einen neuen 

so muss service aussehen! * * 

*done*


----------



## fiumpf (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

*  für Amazon; Handy hat meiner Frau nicht gefallen, Amazon hat anstandslos das Geld zurücküberwiesen.

*done*


----------



## shirib (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Nachträglich dickes* für redcoon.

Habe mir dort ein Sennheiser PC 151 gekauft. Ware war ordentlich verpackt und wurde sehr zügig versendet.

*done*


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

amazon.de(co.uk)  
Habe ich schon sehr sehr viele Sachen bestellt, eigentlich bestelle ich dort alles unter 18 Jahren und immer positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Marktplatz von amazon.de ist auch super, selbst wenn der Verkäufer die Ware nicht schickt(einmal passiert), so kann man sich von amazon das Geld nach bestimmter Zeit zurückerstatten lassen. (weiß sicher sowieso schon jeder).

shop.dtm.at  
Liefert immer zuverlässig und ist mein Favorit für DVD's ab 18 usw. Lieferzeit ist auch in Ordnung nach Deutschland.

game4game.at  
Auch ein zuverlässiger Anbieter für Games.


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Wollte eigentlich bearbeiten machen, anstatt Antworten..   

hardwareversand.de  
Hier hatte ich ebenfalls nie Probleme und soweit ich mich erinnern kann schneller Versand der Ware und super verpackt.



*bis hierher eingetragen von McDrake*


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

so, ich hab bissen aufgespart, also
3x Alternate - wie immer wunderbar schnell
2x Hoh - haben mir innerhalb von 4 Tagen ein Päckchen verschickt, die ich laut Artikel-Verfügbarkeit, erst in einigen Wochen erwartet habe 
2x Amazon - Amazon gleich am nächsten  Tag 2 Päckchen  bekommen 

muss ich noch schreiben, was ich bestellt habe ?



*eingetragen*


----------



## Succer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Erstmal nen    Home Of Hardware (HOH) 
Artikel am DO bestellt (My Book Home 1TB 124€   ) war Samstag da

Dann nen fetten    an Mindfactory!
Phenom II bestellt, war aber nicht mehr auf Lager, per Mail angefragt, wann der wieder verfügbar ist, hieß es ende Januar. Gleichzeitig stand in meiner Bestellbestätigung aber "Lieferbar voraussichtlich am 12" angekommen ist er dann im Endeffekt am... 12 

Für Caseking gibt es auch noch einen   

für MBW Computer gibt es leider einen   
Zeug am Do bestellt, Paket kommt am Di, allerdings anstatt des bestellten Kama Angle nen Kama Bay...  :-o   ich also angerufen... oh ja, tut mir leid muss ich verwechselt haben, schicke ich morgen los, rücksendepapiere für den bay gibts per mail... bis heute (Mo) is nix gekommen, ich erreich da auch keinen mehr per Telefon. Also hab ich ne Mail hingeschrieben, kommt zurück... ja, jo... schicken wir morgen los...    hallooo??

Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich noch warten muss...

Edith:\\ Möchte sich nen Sternie eventuell mal herablassen das ganze etwas upzudaten? das letzte Mal ist immerhin fast nen Jahr her... 




*eingetragen*


----------



## ShiZon (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Hab einen selbst erstellten PC bei hardwareversand.de am Freitag bestellt und heute ist er eingetrudelt.

Ein ganz dickes Lob an hardwareversand.de 




*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*



			
				Succer am 19.01.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith:\\\\ Möchte sich nen Sternie eventuell mal herablassen das ganze etwas upzudaten? das letzte Mal ist immerhin fast nen Jahr her...


McDrake hat Anfang Januar fast ein Jahr nachgetragen. Großes Lob an McDrake!
Wir werden in Zukunft monatlich aktualisieren. Versprochen.


----------



## kiaro (14. Februar 2009)

Bestimmt 20 mal bei Amazon bestellt, längste Wartezeit bei Standartversand 2 Tage.

Enfach nur gut und schnell. Super. 



*eingetragen*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. April 2009)

Werd mich dann auch mal hier beteiligen mit allen, von denen Ich bisher etwas bezogen habe   

*3dsupply.de*  
Bisher drei Bestellungen, lief alles super.

*amazon.de/co.uk* 
Unzählige Pakete   Noch nie einen Zwischenfall gehabt.

*EMP*  
Auch hier, alles i.O.

*one.de*  
Zwei PCs und ein Schläpptop in unserem Haushalt haben wir von da; auch hier alles i.O.



*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (21. April 2009)

Ich hab gleich noch einen    für Amazon hinzugefügt:

Vor ein paar Monaten haben wir uns eine Senseo gekauft. Eigentlich nichts besonderes, nur hatte ich vorgestern folgende eMail im Postfach:



			
				Amazone.de schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben teilte der Hersteller des Artikels Folgendes mit:
> 
> Philips hat bei einigen Senseo® Kaffeemaschinen, die zwischen Juli 2006 und November 2008 hergestellt wurden, ein Sicherheitsproblem festgestellt und ruft deshalb die betroffenen Geräte zur Reparatur zurück.
> 
> ...



Super Support!


----------



## Moe910 (29. April 2009)

Ein dickes   für taschenkaufhaus.de, habe dort eine Kulturtasche gekauft und war von der Innenfarbe geschockt - Umtausch absolut problemlos, Geld war fix zurück auf dem Konto. 

Das eigentliche Super-Feature auf der Seite ist aber die Laptoptaschensuche, bei der man B/H/T des Laptops angibt und die passenden Taschen dazu angezeigt bekommt.  


*eingetragen*


----------



## fiumpf (12. Mai 2009)

Ein ganz dickes    für die RMA-Abteilung von *Fujitsu-Siemens*. Innerhalb von 10 Tagen wurde mein Notebook abgeholt, das Touchpad ausgetauscht und heute per UPS repariert zurückgebracht.

*eingetragen*


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bewertungen hinterlassen:

*Amazon.de/co.uk/com** 
- zahllose Bestellungen, auch B-Ware über Resterampe immer einwandfrei, guter Support bei defekter Ware

*Okaysoft** 
- über 70 Bestellungen seit 1991, nicht ein Problem

*Alternate** 
- mehrfach Hardware im Laufe der Jahre, nie Probleme, aber teuer

*Home of Hardware* 
- mehrfach Hardware in den letzten 2 Jahren, top

*vv-computer** 
- ebenfalls mehrfach Hardware in den letzten 2 Jahren, kein Problem

*VideoGamesPlus.ca** 
- zahlreiche Bestellungen, gebraucht wie neu, immer gute Ware

*done*


----------



## Succer (16. August 2009)

Ein dickes fettes *  für *Comtech.de* habe nen DVD Brenner am 17.07 bestellt, Geld sofort per PayPal überwiesen. Bis jetzt ist nichts bei mir angekommen, bei Anfrage per Mail (Telefonnummer gibt es nicht) hieß es immer nur "Der lieferant hat den Artikel nicht mitgebracht" und das 3-4 Mal hintereinander. Dazu kam, dass ich mehrfach Mails bekommen habe, wo mir eine Neuere Version des Gerätes empfohlen wurde, natürlich für mehr Geld.... Allerdings waren in der Artikelbeschreibung keine Unterschiede zum anderen Modell zu erkennen und auch auf Anfrage konnte man mir keine nennen ... * 

Also: *Finger weg!*

P.S. bin offensichtlich nicht der Einzige, der auf die Ware 20 Tage und mehr warten musste, teilweise haben die Leute anscheinend sogar gebrauchte Artikel bekommen...

*done*


----------



## Karnivour (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein ganz dickes * hat sich amazon mal wieder verdient, nach 3 Wochen ist mein PS3 BlurRay von NHL10 im Innenloch gerissen und war damit nicht mehr spielbar, ein kurzer Anruf bei Amazon und ohne Nachfragen wurde sofort ein neues NHL10 mit rückumschlag für die defekte Version losgeschickt. 
 Über diese Art des Services bin ich mal wirklich begeistert! 

*done*


----------



## ichwars83 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Hi,

 würde gern einen Shop mit eintragen lassen...

 gameshopping24.de

 Ansonsten kann ich Amazon schon empfehlen...aber als die auschließlich DVDs, Bücher und Games verkauft haben, haben sie mir besser gefallen.

 mfg


----------



## AndroDawton (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Wer mit dem gedanken spielt bei G2play was zu kaufen, vergesst es.



  Die verkaufen Keys die bereits registriert sind. 

  Ich hab da zwar beim Ersten mal nen funktionierenden Key bekommen, aber
  beim 2. "kauf" war der Key zuerst verstümmelt, und dann nach meiner
  Reklamation wurde der zwar komlett gesendet, aber der war bereits
  benutzt.

  Lapidatre antwort: Ich soll mich an den Hersteller Support wenden.

  Nur blöd das die so Key Websites natürlich nicht als Händer anerkennem.



  Also Finger weg! 

 Tante edit: Nachdem ich etwas hartnäckiger wurde, haben Sie mir dann doch einen Ersatz gegeben.


----------



## Prime85 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Ich möchte auch ein paar Bewertungen abgeben:

*amazon.de* * 
 - problemlose Zahlung, sehr schnelle Lieferung

*neckermann.de** 
 - problemlose Zahlung und gute Ware

*3Dsupply*.*de** 
 - gute Versandverpackung

*parfumstore.de** 
 - Lieferung hat etwas länger gedauert aber der Artikel war 1a Markenparfum und in der Versandschachtel sehr gut gepolstert

*bonbrix.de** 
 - hat alles geklappt damals

*computeruniverse.net** 
 - die Artikel waren alle i.O. und die Lieferung war auch recht fix 

*done*


----------



## rkDalei (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

- Alternate * 
  paar Mal bestellt, Versand immer sehr schnell, Bezahlung Kreditkarte

  - Amazon * 
  Mein Liebling, bestelle dort andauernd und es ist immer sehr schnell bei mir, Bezahlung Kreditkarte

  - Atelco
  Alles immer gut geklappt

  - bol.de  * 
  Schlechter Service, langsam, Auf Emailantworten 
  wartet man ewig

  - computeruniverse.net  * 
  Einmal bestellt, lief sehr gut/schnell, Bezahlung Paypal
  Gutschein nicht vergessen: *FWP7XTN* (5 Euro ab 50 Euro; Neukunden)

  - conrad  *   (cxtreme)
  Hier bestelle ich auch sehr oft. Aber nur weil es andauernd Gutscheine gibt und man noch 300 Paypack Punkte bekommt.

  - dell.de * 
  Langsam, Kundenservice schlecht.

  - Home of Hardware (hoh.de) * 
  Immer gut und schnell geklappt.

  - Mindfactory (compuland) * 
  Immer gut und schnell geklappt, im Mindnightshopping hat es sich immer riochtig gelohnt.

  - Notebooksbilliger.de * 
  mehrmals bestellt, als man 10% bei Zahlung mit der Cashcard im Januar bekam, war immer schnell da.

  - Pearl * 
  Kramladen, nichts sinnvolles dort gefunden, Service auch nicht doll

  - redcoon   * 
  Viel bestellt und auch immer gut geklappt

  - T-online-Shop * 
  Langsam, Kundenservice schlecht

  - Neckermann.de * 
  Überteuerte Preis, mit Gutschein noch OK, aber die Wetten-Aktion zu Weihnachten war TOP! kleinen 4-stelligen Betrag geschenkt bekommen*  Ansonsten aber trotzdem negativ, auf Emails keine Antwort oder erst nach einer Woche. 

*done*


----------



## TAPO (3. März 2010)

*AW: Onlineshops Bewertungstread*

Negativ * für http://inkpool.de/

 Ich war auf der Suche nach einer Radeon 5870, dabei viel mir der besagte Online-Shop ins Auge der die: MSI Radeon R5870 Lightning 1024MB V210-008R für 362,99 EUR im Angebot hatte. 

 Zwei Tage nach meiner Bestellung (einschließlich Überweisung des Betrages) bekam ich eine EMail, dass meine Bestellung storniert wurde, mit den Worten: 
 "...bedauerlicherweise sind folgende Artikel nicht mehr zum angegebenen Preis lieferbar: MSI Radeon R5870 Lightning 1024MB Aus diesem Grund haben wir Ihre Bestellung Nr. 180961 storniert." 

 Immerhin boten Sie mir sogar den Kauf zum wesentlich heren Preis (449,99 Euro) an, oder halt die Rücküberweisung meiner bisherigen Zahlung. 

 Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich nie wieder meine Zeit mit diesem Händler verschwenden werde, da ich ein solches Vorgehen einfach nicht billigen kann und will! 

 Grüße Tapo
 P.S.: gleiche bewertung steht auch auf geizhals.at 

*done*


----------



## Racer12 (13. März 2010)

Habe schon mit gamesclub1.de gute Erfahrungen gemacht. War unkompliziert und schnell. Keine Reklamationen bis jetzt. Ist auch billiger als z.B. Spielegrotte.de* 

*done*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. August 2010)

Ein paar Bücher über *amazon* bestellt - flott und günstig. *  

*done*


----------



## Prime85 (19. Januar 2011)

DVD's und Spiele bei *rebuy.de* verkauft und alles hat super und schnell geklappt   

Ein Fotopuzzle bei *personello.de* gekauft und auch ohne Probleme   

Ein Eierbecherset bei *einfach-online.de* via amazon gekauft und alles super   

2 DVD-Sets bei *cyber-pirates.org* gekauft und alles i.O. auch wenn es durch den Altersnachweis etwas länger gedauert hat.   

**done*
*


----------



## eSportsLigende (3. März 2011)

Ich habe ebenfalls einige Artikel bei Amazon bestellt und ist meiner Meinung nach auch der beste Onlineshop!
Bei unserem Partner Playworld.de habe ich ebenfalls bereits Sachen bestellt wo die Kundenbetreuung, sowie der Versand mit sehr gut zu bewerten sind!
*
*done*
*


----------



## Prime85 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir bei *Alternate* einen neuen PC gekauft und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Am Donnerstagabend bestellt, am Freitagnachmittag wurde er verschickt und am Samstagmittag war er da.


----------



## phily (3. Januar 2012)

Gebrauchte Bücher online bestellen | www.abcbuch.de

hab mir da vor einigen wochen 10 gebrauchte jules verne bücher bestellt, weil ich scheinbar zu doof war das bei amazon zu machen. dort habe ich nie alle bücher bei einem händler gefunden, so das ich bei einem preis von 30 euro für 10 bücher irgendwie auf 50 euro versandkosten kam.

mit abcbuch.de war ich sehr zufrieden, wie gesagt 30 euro für 10 bücher plus 3 euro versand. alles gut geklappt und hab jetzt abends mal wieder was zu lesen : )


----------



## Cibox (6. Februar 2014)

*Negativ: hardwareversand.de*

In diesem Thread habe ich nach einem PC gesucht, wobei ich mir einbildete, dass ich weniger Stress haben würde, wenn ich ihn bereits zusammengebaut erhielte... weit gefehlt! Mittlerweile habe ich das Ding schon zwei Wochen und kann noch immer nicht drauf zocken! 

Schon beim Öffnen der Packung war ich ziemlich ernüchtert: Ich hab den PC absolut *bare *erhalten, also sämtliches Kleinmaterial (Kabel, Treiber CDs) wurde NICHT mitgeliefert! Jetzt such ich verzweifelt nach nem PCIe -> SATA Adapter-Kabeln (was beim Netzteil dabei gewesen wäre) damit ich meine zusätzlichen Festplatten anhängen kann und muss mich dazu jetzt vermutlich sogar an Thermaltake direkt weden!  

Auch war der Zusammenbau von hardwareversand fehlerhaft: Die Idioten haben das Netzteil verkehrt herum eingebaut sodass der Lüfter in den Caseboden blies.  Edit: Gemäß u.a. Post kann man das Netztteil tatsächlich auch upside/down montieren.

Nachdem ich den Mangel beseitigt habe gabs den nächsten Schock: Das Netzteillüfter erzeugte ein extrem lautes Rattergeräusch weshalb ich einen Defekt vermutete... Gott sei Dank war nur ein Kabel im Netzteil im Weg was ich durch nen Schraubenzieher wegdrücken konnte.

Nachdem ich hardwareversand mit diesen Mängel konfrontiert habe, bekam ich nach 2wöchigen hin&her (-> Support ) sensationelle 5€ zurückerstattet... in Anbetracht des Ärgers und dass mich das Adapter-Kabel wahrscheinlich >10€ kosten wird ein schlechter Witz


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Februar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Auch war der Zusammenbau von hardwareversand fehlerhaft: Die Idioten haben das Netzteil verkehrt herum eingebaut sodass der Lüfter in den Caseboden blies.



Sicher, dass es nicht auch mit Lüfter nach unten eingebaut werden kann. Bei meinem Midgard ist das nämlich auch in beide Richtungen möglich, da am Boden Mesh-Gitter mit einem Staubfilter ist.



Cibox schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Mangel beseitigt habe gabs den nächsten Schock: Das Netzteillüfter erzeugte ein extrem lautes Rattergeräusch weshalb ich einen Defekt vermutete... Gott sei Dank war nur ein Kabel im Netzteil im Weg was ich durch nen Schraubenzieher wegdrücken konnte.


 
Für ein Problem mit dem Netzteil kann hardwareversand aber eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Cibox (6. Februar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nicht auch mit Lüfter nach unten eingebaut werden kann. Bei meinem Midgard ist das nämlich auch in beide Richtungen möglich, da am Boden Mesh-Gitter mit einem Staubfilter ist.


Oh mann! Du hast Recht!  Ich hätte gemeint dass das (aufgrund des lauten Geräuschs) fehlerhaft ist, aber tatsächlich scheint dass so zu gehören. --> Edit 1st post!



Lukecheater schrieb:


> Für ein Problem mit dem Netzteil kann hardwareversand aber eigentlich nichts.


Stimmt! Nichts desto trotz bin ich aber eher wegen dem Support bzw. über das Fehlen des Kleinmaterials sauer! Ich hab jetzt von Thermaltake die Beschreibung runtergeladen wo explizit steht, dass bei dem Netzteil ein Kaltgerätestecker (fehlt ebenso) und 6 Anschlüsse für SATA-Geräte (dabei war nur ein Kabel für 3) dabei sein sollten! Ich war mittlerweile schon bei 2 Hardware-Händlern und beide haben ein solches (6polig PCIe Stecker auf SATA)-Kabel NICHT auf Lager bzw. mir empfohlen mich direkt an Thermaltake zu wenden! 

//EDIT: Habe ich mich nun direkt an Thermaltake gewandt und abgesehen davon dass man dort innerhalb von *1 Tag* meine Anfrage beantwortet hat, bekomme ich das fehlende SATA Kabel komplett kostenlos (nicht mal versandkosten) zugesandt! 
Beim Support vom hardwareversand habe ich übrigens zuerst den Rückrufservice (-> kein Rückruf durchgeführt), dann ne Mail geschrieben und noch mal den Rückrufservice (zumindest bekam ich dann Antwortmail) verwendet um innerhalb *von 1 Woche* eine Antwort zu erhalten


----------



## Vollmilchtrinker (8. Februar 2014)

*Mindfactory.de
*
Klasse Preise, große Auswahl. Habe dort am Donnerstag einige Sachen bestellt, die bereits am Freitag abgeschickt wurden und heute tatsächlich angekommen sind. So einen schnellen Ablauf kenne ich eigentlich nur von Amazon.de, von daher werde ich bei Mindfactory.de wohl in Zukunft häufiger einkaufen! 

10/10


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (6. November 2015)

*Alternate.de
*
Neue Grafikkarte bei Alternate gekauft und im Shop abgeholt. Stelle sich raus, dass die Karte eine Retoure war und schon einem Kunden gehörte. Karte defekt, Kundendienst vor Ort weigerte sich umzutauschen und redete irgendwas davon, dass der Hersteller jetzt dafür verantwortlich sei, weil ich die Seriennummer der Karte beim Hersteller auf der Homepage registriert hatte. Würden sie (Alternate) den Umtausch abwickeln, würde die Garantie verfallen. Grafikkarten-Hersteller reagierte zum Glück sehr kulant und schickte mir einfach eine neue Karte zu. Kundenservice vor Ort war bis jetzt allerdings immer extrem unfreundlich.

Ein paare Jahre davor habe ich ebenfalls bei Alternate im Shop ein Mainboard gekauft. In der Verpackung war allerdings ein komplett anderes Mainboard...ebenfalls eine falsch verpackte Retoure-Ware. 

Fazit: Mieser Kundenservice und schon 2x Ware bekommen, die bereits bei anderen Kunden im Einsatz war...wird aber dennoch als Neuware verkauft. 10 Jahre war ich Kunde, jetzt nicht mehr. 

*Alternate 3/10*


----------

